# ODBC Datenquelle automatisch einrichten?



## JojoS (28. Januar 2004)

Mal ne Frage:
Ich hab hier was gebastelt, was eine ODBC Systemdatenquelle verwendet. Jetzt möcht ich die aber quasi automatisiert mit der Software weiterverteilen. Hat jemand nen Ansatz wie ich aus VB raus ODBC-Datenquellen einrichten kann. So dass der Benutzer evtl. noch den Datenquellenpfad selbst wählen kann.
Vielen dank für eure Ideen.
Danke

Jojo


----------

